# New Belgium Brewery Tour



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 1, 2013)

Drove up to Fort Collins today to tour one of my favorite microbreweries, New Belgium. 3rd biggest microbrewery in the US and a forward thinking eco company, owned by the employees. Found a new favorite beer, Rampant IPA...and I hate IPA's! Here are a few pics:
























































A bottle I won for answering a question. Bottled 5 minutes earlier, and ironically expires on my birth date?


----------



## stereo.pete (May 1, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 1, 2013)

Sweet dude!
I see you couldn't resist taking a pic of barrel #666!
I want some of that!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 1, 2013)

Bwahahaha, the devils brew! :spiteful:


----------



## Duckfat (May 1, 2013)

How many beers had you had by image #5? :biggrin:


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 1, 2013)

Duckfat said:


> How many beers had you had by image #5? :biggrin:



Not enough! Their Lips of Faith series beers are high alcohol (10%ish) beers and could be called experimental. I had the Pruot (like the fruit), it was quite delicious. I had to wait for awhile before I drove back, and get some food in my stomach.


----------



## Crothcipt (May 2, 2013)

Ya that place is awesome. Cbs news did a piece on them when they opened that brewery up. Very groundbreaking in many areas. Love all the ipa's they put out, have not tried that one tho.. Next time you get that far north let me know will try to do a meet up, since I am in Cheyenne.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 2, 2013)

Crothcipt said:


> Ya that place is awesome. Cbs news did a piece on them when they opened that brewery up. Very groundbreaking in many areas. Love all the ipa's they put out, have not tried that one tho.. Next time you get that far north let me know will try to do a meet up, since I am in Cheyenne.



I plan on going up again to Odells, will let you know if/when I do.


----------



## Crothcipt (May 3, 2013)

That would be very cool.


----------



## wenus2 (May 4, 2013)

Cool pics Jason, thanks for sharing.
I happened to be drinking a Ranger when I first read this thread the other night. Funny coincidence because it's not something I generally keep around.


----------

